# Meet Noodles!!



## BlackroseUK (Apr 3, 2009)

Today I went to meet Noodles my apricot male APH. They kindly bought him into the store for me to see with his sister and mother and also gave me the wheel early cos its included in the price of the hedgie.
Im not sure if this is actually the male or the female in the pic cos they were both curled up the whole time and huffing so we couldnt tell. They were 5weeks old and the one in the pic was bigger than the other but only very slightly. Ive been told males are bigger by someone, and smaller by someone else..but you cant tell this early can you? And it depends on the hedgie anyway.
The mother wasnt happy at all. They are just starting to be weaned onto wet food before moving onto the dry and begninning to socialise. 
I have also included pics of his setup and my cat Muffin with the cage lol. Dont worry he wont be near the hog when its out or near the cage the first few days. Then we will put card all around bottom on outside (cos cats can get their arms all way in)
The cage hasnt got the litter, bowls or base stuff in yet.
I should be getting him in about 3 weeks. Here he is 


























































And of course Nimbus my beardie couldnt be left out lol








wheres my worms? lol


----------



## BlackroseUK (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry its not showing the whole pics for some reason..can a mod resize them pls?


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

the pictures will only go to the end of the text section. It is better to just provide links to the full pictures.

Just so you know, hedgies are not good at heights and the loft needs to be enclosed so your hedgie can't fall off. Same with the ramp.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Apr 3, 2009)

ok thankyou, will sort that out on the weekend this week. I will provide my photobucket link?


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

first thing congrats, and get rid of that wheel, the crack in the middle can get nails caught in it and rip them off!!!! ive never seen a cage like that, the green staircase/hideaway thing is cute, just be careful and enclose the ramp and loft or noodles might fall off, in to the doorway/ hideaway under it!!!!! and noodles is very cute, just bein shy lol


----------



## BlackroseUK (Apr 3, 2009)

any ideas on how to enclose it? We dont have much in the way of material here. If it comes to it Ill just take that part out. 
The wheel was ok, I thought?
It comes from a well recommended breeder, though she usually uses bucket wheels. 
Do you mean the crack by where the red meets the white where he runs? 
There are no rungs on this wheel. Its a solid plastic silent spinner.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Silent Spinner wheels are not good for hedgies and are actually dangerous. The slits where the two sides meet can catch nails, even if they are kept trimmed, and they have a tendency to come unscrewed and fall while the hedgie is running, which can severly injure them. If you are looking for a commercially available wheel that would be safer, then a Giant Comfort wheel would be better.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Apr 3, 2009)

How about tape? We got tape thats just like masking tape but white and we use it for my boyfriends dialysis. Its non toxic, very strong and we have loads of the stuff... we could tape it where the sides meet and at the back where it screws into the bit on the cage? otherwise ill ask the breeder about it. She did say its not the usual type of wheel.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

you can use the side of a plastic jug and cut it to go from the edge of the loft to the roof. 
Wrap the pieces of plastic in fleece and then use tie wraps to secure it in place. You may have to cut holes in the plastic loft to secure it. For the ramp you can use a smell pieces of plastic and duck tape it so it stands up about 2-4 inches just so she doesn't fall off or try to jump over.

The silent spinner isn't the best wheel out there, but some people use it over not giving a wheel at all. It has a high entrance so some hedgies may not sue it, and it is known to come undone from the side of the cage under regular use. There are drainage slits in the bottom of the wheel for urine to run out, but hedgies often get their feet caught in them and may break/rip a toenail.

Because hedgehogs potty on the go, you cannot put anything over the slips because the wheel is a \__/ shape and the feces will stay inside.

A comfort wheel, bucket wheel or CWS wheel are recommended.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Since people have been telling you about the wheel already ill leav that part alon...lol

But i will say that, to me, the ramp and loft are just one of the 3 problems i see with your cage

1.)Ramp and Loft of course

2.) Size- Hedgies need a minimum of 2 squre feet after all of the toys and such that take up the floor space including wheel and igloo

3.) Bar spacing - I have heard tales of hedgies (esp young ones like yours) squeezing out of a space as small as 1 square inch.

I dont tell you this to get on you or to be mean, just have the best interest of your little one at heart, as I am sure you do.


----------



## BlackroseUK (Apr 3, 2009)

thankyou. the loft will probab;y be coming out anyway till hes bigger, and then he wont be able to get to the bars.
The toys wont all be in at once, ill be alternating them regularly.


----------

